# 1st international frog photocontest



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

In july http://www.gifkikkers.nl will organize the 1st international frog photocontest with a great prize for the winner.
I am looking for 5 members for the international jury. Their task is to judge the photos send in by the participants of the photocontest.
I need jurymembers from the US, Germany, France, Canada and UK. Please help to make this contest succesful.
Thank you
Xander Valkenburg
webmaster http://www.gifkikkers.nl
mail: [email protected]


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I am in the UK and would gladly judge! shoot me a PM with the detals


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

same here, for France  
can you please mail me or pm me details?


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I would be glad to judge for the United States of America.

Danny


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you all, within two weeks you will receive all information, about the contest and the prize!. For now I only need a German and US member of the jury.

Xander


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

if the slot isnt taken, i would gladly be a jury member for the US.

[email protected] or PM


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

I'd love to judge for Canada!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I would love to judge for the U.S. as well. 

Jordan


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

I want to thank all for the quick response. I have all jurymembers needed. Totally 10 members.

2 members USA
2 members Canada
2 members UK
2 mebers Netherlands
1 member Germany
1 member France

All persons will receive a personal mail from me within 1 week how the contest will work and about the prize.

Thanks again!

Xander Valkenburg
webmaster: http://www.gifkikkers.nl


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

I need 1 jurymember for Canada, is there anyone interested?

Thnx,

Xander


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

All information about the contest and the prize is just published in Dutch and English on http://www.gifkikkers.nl. You can already post your images for the contest at [email protected]. Do not forget to sign with your name and country where you live.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Just a reminder to all of you that the contest is still running, and we need more pictures! So far nearly all of the pictures are from Europe...so get out there and show them your stuff !!


----------



## supersaint71 (Aug 14, 2005)

come on the UK


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Did they get mine?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, we did get yours. Nice pic .

Jordan


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

supersaint71 said:


> come on the UK



^^^^^^^^^^ Come on lads/ girls


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Did they get mine?


FYI, 3 of your pictures are in the top 25 so far. Follow the links here: http://www.gifkikkers.nl/

I told them to list you as from the USA, so that should be fixed soon !


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have already fixed it. For all, it will be wise to mention the country where you live. The emailaddress (hotmail f.e.) do not give information about the country.

grtz Xander


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

What is the number in parenthesis (2) and could you explain what the points mean?


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

The first number is the photomunber (filename 001.jpg, 002.jpg etc). The points is the average votes of the 10 jurymembers who have judged the photo's.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation...so the higher the number the better? How many photos have been entered?


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

At this moment 44 photos have been judged. This weekend another 30 or 40 photos will be judged by the jury. Unfortuanately most of them from Germany and Holland. I hope other countries will follow soon to make it a real world competition.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Your e-mail address isn't working.


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

[email protected]
I get photo's constantly on this address, it should be working

grtz

Xander


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

David,

Just received your images, very nice ones.

Grtz,

Xander


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

Xander,

Keep them under my score ok!!! :wink: My terribilis pic is 2nd now!!! Whoohoo!!

Cheers,

Robin P....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Robin P said:


> Xander, :lol:
> Keep them under my score ok!!! :wink: My terribilis pic is 2nd now!!! Whoohoo!!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I'm jealous of your Terribilis, theyre gorgeous. Like chunky little lemon drops :lol:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok I dropped you a few.... :wink: 

Look out David!!  

S


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Shawn, did you send pictures of your bright red Pumilio? Those are some amazing frogs...are they really that red? I keep going back to look at them.


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> Ok I dropped you a few.... :wink:
> 
> Look out David!!
> 
> S


Crappy.... still got much pics left!!!  :lol:

@nawth21, thanks!! :wink:


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I sent a few pictures last night, I hope you like some of them


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just updated the contestsite (8 new photos added) More information on http://www.gifkikkers.nl


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

We have a new leader in the contest. Mirko from Germany. We have now judged 125 photos. The next 50 photos will be judged this week. I have published 10 brand new pictures on http://www.gifkikkers.nl (see contest in the menu)


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

We have a new number 1. Rob Kleinhanz (USA) with 8.314 points. Just added 11 new images in the top 25. The photos wich we receive are getting better and better. A nice competition for all of us till sofar.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

FYI
Your site attempted to download a virus onto my computer when I clicked on the photocontest. !!!!

S


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

This is the first time I hear this, I will take a look what is the matter. Thanks anyway for your warning! I cannot find anything in the sourcecode, i am afraid the problem is on your computer. But i will test it tomorrow by other visitors.


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

The final has begun, with two finalists from the USA. See http://www.gifkikkers.nl. Please vote for the best three photos, see the mainsite on http://www.gifkikkers.nl

regards,

Xander


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, I would sure love one of those fancy misting system <wink-wink>


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well i attempted to send a photo to see if i did it right... time will tell?

Well Is it too late to send photos or are there multiple rounds still going on?


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

It is too late now, the enddate was 20 november, all photos have been judged by an international jury. The 10 photos with the highest score are in the final. Now it is up to the public (visitors of http://www.gifkikkers.nl) to make a choice of the three best pictures. This can be done untill 14 january 2007.

best regards,

Xander


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Come on guys,

Vote for the three best pictures. Only then the winner will be known. The points mentionedm have been given by the jury. Now it is up to you. Choose three pictures and let the best picture win the contest. Send your choice to [email protected].
Untill now only the Dutch are voting. Everyone can vote.
The pictures are on http://www.gifkikkers.nl


Xander


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Your website has too many pop-ups!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

#240 !


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pop ups ?

Huh...

Can you tell me what you mean, i do not have pop-ups, no commercials like most sites from the usa and no banners!

Xander


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Xander

I was not able to vote. the e-mail keeps rejecting my mail???? I will PM you my votes.


----------



## Pumilio_1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mail from usa will be reconised as SPAM mostly, most of the time they are right, the servers in europe are rejecting them. 
If it is working you can mail me on XVal[email protected], the filters on msn are working better.


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Still did not work? PM sent.


----------

